# can not update to 5.5.893



## bygslym69 (Sep 10, 2011)

i have a 5.5.866 system with a 5.5.893 ker and radio .01. can not update the system because ota 5.5.893 says no zumocast error 7 tired the red lite 5.5 to flash back to stock but keep failing. tired the R3l3AS3D root 2.1 and no success. any suggestion.


----------

